# Hertz Rental Counters @ Stations



## Walt (Jun 18, 2008)

Amtrak's website mentions that there are Hertz rental counters located at over 50 of Amtrak's stations.

Does anyone have a list of what those stations are?

I checked both Amtrak.com and Hertz.com, and could not seem to find such a list.

I believe Hertz has an exclusive. If there is actually a rental counter in the station, it could only be a Hertz counter. True?

At least for me, picking destination "X" or destination "Y", could depend on which offered me a convenient pickup of a rental upon my arrival. Having access to such a list, could make planning a trip a whole lot easier.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2008)

Personally, for me at least, I have not seen a Hertz (or any other company's) counter at the station. At least at the ones I know, there are phones at the station to call the company, and then you have to tae a cab to the location, and you get reimbursed for cab fare. (BUT NOTE - You only get reimbursed for *ONE WAY GOING TO THE LOCATION*! You *DO NOT GET REIMBURSED COMING BACK*!)

At the stations I am familiar with, here's how it works:

In Atlanta: You call the location from the direct line at the station, and then they tell you to take a cab to them (at that time at a hotel IIRC in Buckhead), and they will reimburse your cab fare (by taking the amount off your bill) *ONE WAY*! Note also this desk closed early (like 4 PM or 5 PM) but #20 departed ~8 PM, and I think they were closed all day on Sunday!

In Salt Lake City: You call the location (I don't recall if there was a direct line - I think there was) from the station, and they tell you to take a cab (to the airport), and they will reimburse your cab fare *ONE WAY*!

In Reno: You call the location (I think from a direct line) from the station, an they tell you to take a cab (at that time to the Peppermill Casino or to the airport if that desk was closed), and they will reimburse your cab fare *ONE WAY*!

The *ONLY* place that I personally have seen a HERTZ desk at the station was when the Desert Wind used to go to Las Vegas, NV back in the 80's and 90's. But this was only because the station was at the Union Plaza *HOTEL*!


----------



## Rafi (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are a few locations that I'm aware of (this is not an exclusive list, by any means; I'm sure there are plenty more); these are Hertz unless otherwise noted:

Desk IN the station:

Orlando, FL

Philadelphia (along with National and Budget, I believe)

Washington, DC (Hertz no longer there; now it's Budget, I think)

Minneapolis/St. Paul

Chicago

Flagstaff, AZ

Will pick you up/drop you off:

Grand Junction

San Jose, CA

Charleston, WV

Garden City, KS

Denver

Kelso-Longview, WA (Budget Rent-a-Car)

Rutland, VT

Provo, UT (actually, you leave the car in one of the Hertz spots in the garage at the Marriott and the hotel shuttle will pick you up or drop you off, even if you're not staying at the hotel).

BWI (free shuttle to the airport, then transfer to the rental car shuttle for all major agencies)

Newark Airport (AirTrain to rental agencies)

Not an Amtrak station, but Hertz will also pick up/drop off from the Metro North Danbury, CT stop.

-Rafi


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Los Angeles has a staffed desk, too.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Jun 18, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I'm pretty sure Los Angeles has a staffed desk, too.


I wasn't paying attention for it when I was there recently, but I believe the do have one.

Also, Flagstaff AZ (FLG) has one in the station, too. But I can't remember if it is open at train time for both "Chiefs."

Miami (MIA) used to have one, but they closed it some time ago. And it is a thirty dollar cab fare to get down to the airport unless you want to grin and bear it by taken the city bus which takes much longer. Eventually, everything will be out at the airport in MIA when Amtrak is moved out of that station and farther down the Tri-Rail corridor.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Rafi (Jun 18, 2008)

Amtrak OBS Gone Freight said:


> Also, Flagstaff AZ (FLG) has one in the station, too. But I can't remember if it is open at train time for both "Chiefs."


It's not usually open for the westbound Chief, but in my experience, they did make arrangements for me to pick the keys up from the Station Master and to drop the car off after hours. I believe being a Gold Member with a "signature on file" was key to getting that worked out, though.

-Rafi


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jun 18, 2008)

> when Amtrak is moved out of that station and farther down the Tri-Rail corridor


 Interesting. I hadn't heard that. Does that mean they will have to build a wye or another circle track, or will they have to travel north to the current circle? Are they also going to move the car/engine servicing facilities? It's been three or four years since we've been into MIA Amtrak. Is the object going to be to end up at a joint Amtrak/Tri-Rail facility? Seems like they really need something separate so they don't clog up a Tri-Rail station for long periods of time to load/unload baggage and pax at the Miami terminus, wherever it ends up, since there is a VERY long dwell at the South 'end of the line' for the Silvers. It would be nice if it puts them at a major mass transit facility so pax could continue on to greater Miami destinations more easily than they can from the Miami station as it is now.


----------



## wisEBfan (Jun 18, 2008)

Walt said:


> Amtrak's website mentions that there are Hertz rental counters located at over 50 of Amtrak's stations.


Hertz has a rental window inside the Whitefish, MT depot. It was very convenient to step off the EB, walk into the station, and pick up the car keys.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Jun 18, 2008)

AmtrakWPK said:


> > when Amtrak is moved out of that station and farther down the Tri-Rail corridor
> 
> 
> Interesting. I hadn't heard that. Does that mean they will have to build a wye or another circle track, or will they have to travel north to the current circle? Are they also going to move the car/engine servicing facilities? It's been three or four years since we've been into MIA Amtrak. Is the object going to be to end up at a joint Amtrak/Tri-Rail facility? Seems like they really need something separate so they don't clog up a Tri-Rail station for long periods of time to load/unload baggage and pax at the Miami terminus, wherever it ends up, since there is a VERY long dwell at the South 'end of the line' for the Silvers. It would be nice if it puts them at a major mass transit facility so pax could continue on to greater Miami destinations more easily than they can from the Miami station as it is now.


From what I have been told (which that info is kinda old now), Amtrak is supposed to be a part of a new passenger intermodal facilty down near the airport combining Tri-Rail, Amtrak, Greyhound, as well as the city transit services. I have not seen any definite plans nor have I seen anything "new" out of government down that way in regard to it! I saw an article in one of the South FL newspapers online sometime ago, and it specifically mentioned moving Amtrak to a new intermodal facilty in order to centralize transit/transportation options for Miami. If anyone else has anything to offer regarding this, it would be appreciated!

BTW, has anyone heard anything out of "battalion51?" I haven't seen a posting from him a a long time!

Thanks Rafi, I was almost sure that the Herzt desk at FLG was not open for the WB "Chief."

OBS gone frieght...


----------



## had8ley (Jun 18, 2008)

AmtrakWPK said:


> > when Amtrak is moved out of that station and farther down the Tri-Rail corridor
> 
> 
> Interesting. I hadn't heard that. Does that mean they will have to build a wye or another circle track, or will they have to travel north to the current circle? Are they also going to move the car/engine servicing facilities? It's been three or four years since we've been into MIA Amtrak. Is the object going to be to end up at a joint Amtrak/Tri-Rail facility? Seems like they really need something separate so they don't clog up a Tri-Rail station for long periods of time to load/unload baggage and pax at the Miami terminus, wherever it ends up, since there is a VERY long dwell at the South 'end of the line' for the Silvers. It would be nice if it puts them at a major mass transit facility so pax could continue on to greater Miami destinations more easily than they can from the Miami station as it is now.


It has also been a while since I traveled into or out of Miami. Pretty inconvenient spot for pax but ideal for turning trains. Just wondering if they will have a "private room" for sleeper pax like they had at the old station...stay tuned as it'll probably be like the CS first class lounge in LAX; you'll know about it when it opens. LAX has been needing a Metro lounge for years with all the pax that pass through; not to mention those that miss Surfliner connections after coming all the way on #3 or #1 or the CS. It makes little sense not to have one. Yes, it costs money to maintain but I don't know of anywhere else on the system that has the number of originating and terminating trains, pax numbers, and revenue that goes with it, with no first class facilities.

P.S. Sorry I deviated off of the original thread.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> In Atlanta: You call the location from the direct line at the station, and then they tell you to take a cab to them (at that time at a hotel IIRC in Buckhead), and they will reimburse your cab fare (by taking the amount off your bill) *ONE WAY*! Note also this desk closed early (like 4 PM or 5 PM) but #20 departed ~8 PM, and I think they were closed all day on Sunday!


From my experience in May, there is no more direct line - just take a cab out to Buckhead and they'll reimburse you one way.

They were open 9-5 Sat and Sun, when I departed on #20 on Sunday I was able to return the car, put the keys in a drop and then cab it back to the station.

The Crescent parallel's the MARTA on the way into town, including several MARTA stops. It would be awesome if ATL got a new station that was adjacent to the MARTA and also had room for a rental car company to have an operation right there at the station.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 18, 2008)

Just an idea that perhaps Bill Haitcoat would like to comment on. I have been in the Atlanta station, which was originally built as a suburban stop, when you couldn't breathe it was shoulder to shoulder. What would be wrong with putting up a building trackside on the town side of the tracks (east side?) and permitting ticketed pax to wait for their trains. As it is, you have the relieving crew, people picking up relatives, baggage and ticketing employees and pax waiting to board #20 all heaped into an antiquated area. I'm sure the Fire Marshal would shutter at peak times of the year. If you funneled those boarding to a downstairs waiting area you wouldn't have the mad dash that takes place every evening and the station could function properly without people, with their luggage under foot, on top of each other. Growing pains, yes, and glad to see the numbers growing.


----------



## Palmland (Jun 18, 2008)

We had good luck renting a car from Avis in Orlando. We called as we were getting off the train and they picked us up in 5 min. We returned the car in West Palm and they dropped us off at the station. Very convenient (there was quite a line for those at the Hertz counter). The best part was Avis in May had a deal - pick up at any FL location and return at any other FL location with no penalty or higher daily charges. Because of that the cost was half of Hertz..

In January we rented a car in Garden City, KS. Enterprise picked us up at the motel and we returned the car to the station before catching the SWC.


----------



## Walt (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to somewhat answer my own question, Hertz has a part-time counter right in the Orlando station. It is "maned" whenever the southbound Silvers are scheduled to be there. If the train is running very late, there might be a slight lag before the Hertz counter people return back (but they do return... I assume as soon as they find out the train finally arrived).

Cars are kept, and returned, right at the station.

I have seen either one or two people at the counter. I assume depending on the number of reservations they have.

Over the years, the only problem I encountered was with another customer. This woman was at the end of the line, and kept yelling "I have a gold card!!!". I kept silent, but I too have a gold card, but wasn't about to cut the line because of it. It turns out she just made her reservation only a few minutes before the train arrived in Orlando so they certainly didn't even have a car ready for her.


----------



## Chessie Hokie (Jun 18, 2008)

Avis has a counter at WAS (I turned-in a car there in March). I believe Budget and Alamo/National also have a counter there opposite the departure gates.

In CHS I have used the direct Hertz line to their counter at the Charleston Airport. I was reimbursed for taxi fare in both directions and remember thinking that they weren't making much money at all off of my three-day rental of a compact!

I have seen the Hertz rental counter at ORL, but didn't realize that was an option until I arrived at the station. I already had a reservation for a car at the airport, paying for my own taxi and waisting time that could have been used better...but walk-up rates were too high to make a change. Next time to ORL, though, I would certainly use Hertz at the station.

I have a reservation to pick up a Hertz car at CHI next month. I will also rent at PDX...but I believe that will be an on-call situation.

The Amtrak National System Timetable notes rental car availability under the station listings. Just from a quick look it seems that about 75-80% have some form of car rental option, with most being on-call (often thru the local airport location) or by advanced reservations. Stations marked as having rental car service counters at the station are: Chicago (CHI), Jacksonville (JAX), Milwaukee (MKE), New Haven (NHV), Newark Airport (EWR), Oxnard (OXN), Philadelphia (PHL), and Washington (WAS). Also, the Las Vegas International and New York JFK airports are listed due to Thruway Motorcoach service.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 18, 2008)

Why do they have on-call at New York Penn? Who is crazy/stupid enough to rent a car in New York City?


----------



## Steven B (Jun 18, 2008)

My local station, Wilmington, Delaware, has staffed counters for both Hertz and Budget. I think it also has direct phone lines to a couple of others.


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Miami Intermodel Center is no half-hearted project. Construction has been underway for some time now. http://www.micdot.com/


----------



## jackal (Jun 18, 2008)

Los Angeles indeed has a staffed Hertz counter as well as a staffed Budget counter. Based on this and Guest_Steven_B's post, I don't think Hertz has an exclusive contract with Amtrak, or if they do, they have one with both Budget and Hertz.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 18, 2008)

Chatter163 said:


> The Miami Intermodel Center is no half-hearted project. Construction has been underway for some time now. http://www.micdot.com/


WOW !!! I can't wait because the last time I came into Miami we were super late and the station literally closed and rolled up the sidewalks. I had to call a friend in Boca Raton to come get me as all the taxis had already headed for town.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 18, 2008)

jackal said:


> Los Angeles indeed has a staffed Hertz counter as well as a staffed Budget counter. Based on this and Guest_Steven_B's post, I don't think Hertz has an exclusive contract with Amtrak, or if they do, they have one with both Budget and Hertz.


You have to remember that Amtrak doesn't actually own most of the stations it serves. While Amtrak probably could work out a monopoly deal with one company for the stations that Amtrak happens to own, the average Amtrak passenger would not really notice there was a monopoly in that case.

For some reason I'm thinking I've seen some car rental desk in the Providence, RI Amtrak/MBTA station, but it's been over a year since I've been there, and I have no idea what brand that is if I'm even remembering it correctly.


----------



## Gingee (Jun 18, 2008)

Bloomington, Illinois has one right around the corner. We used it when our train was too late to make the next connection.


----------



## Paul (Jun 19, 2008)

Try Enterprise. THey often have offices in downtown locations near train stations and will pick you up AND drop you off.

We used the Grand Junction office last month - it's 3 blocks from the train station. They did rip me off on gas, though :angry:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 19, 2008)

Paul said:


> Try Enterprise. THey often have offices in downtown locations near train stations and will pick you up AND drop you off.
> We used the Grand Junction office last month - it's 3 blocks from the train station. They did rip me off on gas, though :angry:


[RANT]

They all rip us off on gas. Hertz, Avis, National: all of them. The biggest rip-off is not bringing the car back with a full tank and letting them charge you $6 a gallon to fill up the stinkin tank. That's obvious. But the sneakiest rip-off is the rental car gas option. Always, always, always decline the gas option and bring it back full (or nearly full). Never say yes.

The gas option: you buy a full tank when you get the car at maybe just below the going price and bring it back empty. No worries about stopping for gas on the way back, and your paying less than the local price. Sounds like a good deal? Ha! What a joke. First, the tank is almost never completely full. Then, who can plan driving so you roll into the car return with just a drop of gas left. I don't know about you, but I am too old to run out of gas heading for the rental car return and then miss the plane (or train). That would certainly make the trip a huge success. So you bring back the car with gas left and it really didn't have a full tank to begin with. But you paid for the entire capacity of the tank!

Want an example? Lets say gas is $4 and they are charging $3.80 for the car's 14 gallon tank. Sound like a good deal? You pay for 14 gallons at $3.80: that's a cool $52.20. But maybe the tank is 1 gallon short of full when you drive out. Just because the gage says "F" does not mean it's full. It almost always isn't. Then you bring it back with 3 gallons left (the gage is near "E"). You actually used 10 gallons and paid $52.20. Your cost: $5.22 per gallon. Gas is $4! What a bargain.

Here's what you do. Just say no. They say, "would you like the gas option, sir?" You say, "No thanks, I'll bring it back full." Then, when your on your way back, you stop and fill up. So, you use that same 10 gallons of gas and pay $40 to fill the tank. $40 is less than $52. You can now buy that bottle of wine on the Zephyr.

Want to save another $2? I'll whisper this one:

Fill up when you are 10 miles from the rental car center. You might use 1/2 gallon to get the rest of the way, but the gage will still be solidly on "F". Then the next poor slob also gets a short tank like you did heading out. A little justice is handed out, and you get an extra $2. It's a dog eat dog world out there in travel land: bon appetit.

So, that's it. I'm feeling much better now. Back to Amtrak.

[/RANT]


----------



## jackal (Jun 20, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Try Enterprise. THey often have offices in downtown locations near train stations and will pick you up AND drop you off.
> ...


Hey now--it's not _all_ bad! Some people don't mind paying for convenience--10 gallons at $5.22/gal is better than 6 gallons at $8 or $10/gal (most rental agencies I've dealt with are up around there now for the "we-rip-you-off-on-return" price. And some people do bring it back bone dry--I once witnessed a guy's car stall on the ramp into the rental car parking garage. Perfect!

If you want to make sure it's full when you pick it up...stop by the closest gas station out of the rental car lot, fill it up to the brim, and save the receipt. Ask for a refund on that when you get back.

I won't disagree with you on your points...but having worked in the industry, I have to at least defend it a _little_... :lol:

(FYI, I personally do take the coverage and prepaid gas options...the coverage because I've seen the big bills and hassles customers have when trying to deal with their uncooperative insurance companies--and they're all uncooperative in some manner--and the gas because I know how to try and game the system...and because I'm always arriving at the rental facility 45 minutes before the flight departs...)


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 20, 2008)

Personally, I don't understand renting a car. I mean, if you going to Splodunk, North Dakota, I might understand. Although, presumably if you are going to such a god forsaken place, you have relatives there. Bum a ride. If they can't take the trouble to give you a ride, I, personally, would not take the trouble to go see them.

If you are going to a even semi-important town, they have taxi cabs. I have never, even in bloody Manhattan with my subwayphobic mother, spent more money on taxis in a day than the cost of rent, park, and gas for a day. If its longer distance, they probably have some kind of bus. If you are going to Disney-priced Orlando, Amtrak calls it the "Auto Train".

I like driving, don't get me wrong. But if you are staying in a general area for a given trip, there honestly is no need for a car. I've met morons who get into Manhattan, or Washington, or Boston, and rent a Cadillac for $80 a day, drive it through the Holland Tunnel for $9, navigate in terror the streets of Manhattan to Times Square, pull into the Mariott Marquis, stuff the thing into the garage for $40 a day. Then 5 days later, they pull the car out, drive to the airport, and turn it in. So they have managed to spend $625 to do what can be done for... $30? Maybe less?

I mean, they take taxis, or the subway, or walk anyway.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 20, 2008)

The Hertz rental I had in PDX was terrific - my best car rental experience ever. They picked me up just minutes after the train arrived (I called from the yellow phone). There was no line at the counter, so I had my keys and was on my way maybe 15 minutes after the train arrived. Most of my other rentals have been at airports, which involved shuttles, long lines, etc. They also returned me promptly to the station, free of charge as well. And with a special, I got a full tank of gas. I'll gladly use them again.


----------



## guest (Jun 23, 2008)

East Glacier, MT station has Avis rental right accross the street from the station.

It was very convenient to come by train, rent a car and go to the National Park.


----------



## buggs_moran (Jul 27, 2008)

I found that there is a Hertz rental 1/2 mile from the Milwaukee Intermodal Station that has lower prices than renting from the Airport station. Of course, you'll either have to take a cab or walk the 1/2 mile... Throw in a AAA discount from Hertz and things get even better.


----------



## planetcadillac (Jul 27, 2008)

WAS has all of the majors. I would imagine that the biggest stations have rental agents onsite if not cars as well. If I am not mistaken the stations are run by the local jurisdiction or some quasi-government-private enterprise now rather than by Amtrak directly. So I wouldn't think Amtrak would have the right to enter into an exclusive agreement for car rentals. Beyond offering deals in addition to rail fare itsself. Same with taxicabs and other services. Usually if there is a perceived demand there will be players around.

Charlotte NC station is small and outdated for such a large city of 750K (1.5 million metro) with no onsite car rentals or any other kind of established service. However there is taxistand and cabbies will wait around for incoming trains. Every time that I have arrived I have always seen half-dozen or more cabbies looking for fares.

Alot of the major car companies even if they do not have a manned post at the station if arranged will send someone with a car to meet you if you rent in bigger cities.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 27, 2008)

planetcadillac said:


> If I am not mistaken the stations are run by the local jurisdiction or some quasi-government-private enterprise now rather than by Amtrak directly. So I wouldn't think Amtrak would have the right to enter into an exclusive agreement for car rentals.


Depends on the station. I believe Amtrak does own New York Penn Station, but that's the only one I can think of offhand.


----------



## Hollister (Jul 27, 2008)

Just go to hertz reservations page, and under the "Renting City or Airport Code" heading, *de*select the "Search Major Airports Only" box

Then, type "Amtrak."

As you type, this list of all availabale options appears:

Amtrak Chatsworth,Chatsworth,California,United States

Amtrak Dallas Downtown,Dallas,Texas,United States

Amtrak Dearborn,Dearborn,Michigan,United States

Amtrak Detroit,Detroit,Michigan,United States

Amtrak Downtown,Charlotte,North Carolina,United States

Amtrak Essex Junction,Burlington,Vermont,United States

Amtrak Fresno,Fresno,California,United States

Amtrak Fullerton,Fullerton,California,United States

Amtrak Hartford,Hartford,Connecticut,United States

Amtrak Mercer Airport,Trenton,New Jersey,United States

Amtrak Miami Station,Miami,Florida,United States

Amtrak Milwaukee,Milwaukee,Wisconsin,United States

Amtrak Newark Airport,Newark,New Jersey,United States

Amtrak Oakland,Oakland,California,United States

Amtrak Oceanside,Oceanside,California,United States

Amtrak Philadelphia,Philadelphia,Pennsylvania,United States

Amtrak Portland,Portland,Oregon,United States


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amtrak OBS Gone Freight said:


> Also, Flagstaff AZ (FLG) has one in the station, too. But I can't remember if it is open at train time for both "Chiefs."


We rented a Hertz at the Flagstaff station when our westbound SWC arrived late on July 2nd at 2:33AM . There was a Hertz rental agent there to take care of assigning our car to us. They have an agent available when the train arrives late in either directions. However, when you return the car off hours, you just park the car in the designated area, complete a form and drop off the keys in a drop box.

National and Alamo also have after hours drop off too. I know you can also arrange for an off hours pickup for those rental companies, but I don't know if one of their agents would be available at the station. You'd have to check with them.


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2008)

I've rented at Portland, Miami and Denver.

In Portland, the train was very late so Hertz sent me to the airport and paid taxi. I had to pay those airport fees in addition to the rental. In Miami I took a streetcar to the cheapest place for a one-way rental to NOL.

Denver last week was the most interesting. I knew the train would be coming in after the local agents all closed so booked a room near the station for one night then rented the next day. Prices here are approximate, all Hertz for the same car: airport (open 24/7) $85/day, Amtrak location (off-site, they pickup or pay cab) $50/day, downtown (no free pickup/delivery, one walkable mile from station or across street from light rail) $22/day.


----------



## Chatter163 (Jul 28, 2008)

When I was in 30 Street Station in Philly last Thursday, the rental car area had counters for Hertz, National, Avis, Budget and Enterprise.


----------



## tubaia (Jul 28, 2008)

The last time I rented from Hertz in Seattle, Hertz was listed as being at the station, but once I made my online reservation, the confirmation said to use the Hertz phone in the station to call a cab to take us to the downtown office. They did reimburse me for the cab ride, PLUS when I checked back in, they took off the same amount to cover the return trip. Perhaps you just have to remind them.

I did notice that when I tried to make a Hertz reservation for next month's trip to Seattle, the Amtrak station wasn't even listed as a pick up location. But I could still choose the downtown office. Of course the airport location has many more fees because it is expensive to have an office and two counters there, but the downtown location was SO MUCH cheaper than the same rental would be at the airport. Obviously, you don't get quite the selection, and not as much chance for upgrades, but the line is so much shorter and the rates are so much less, it's another one of many reasons I prefer traveling by train. It even makes the cab ride worthwhile.

And on the subject of why to rent a car, just because I'm taking the train to Seattle, does not mean that Seattle is my final destination. Unlike New England, most of the rest of the country isn't close enough to have public transportation everywhere. I can't afford to take a cab to Mt. Rainier, Olympic Peninsula, and maybe even Westport to see the ocean (Yes, we may do all that in the 4 days we're there. Whew!).


----------



## guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hollister said:


> Just go to hertz reservations page, and under the "Renting City or Airport Code" heading, *de*select the "Search Major Airports Only" box


That looks like it misses some. I know, for instance that you can pick up from Hertz at the

Kansas City station. Drop off is at the hotel across the street.


----------

